# s13 wont start



## amanes (Apr 24, 2010)

have a 92 s13 bought it with top end pulled off put it back together with new gaskets, plugs and plug wires,cap and rotor, injectors, so anyways its all together have power to plugs, injectors work...but wont start any ideas please let me know... thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Ignition timing may be incorrect, crank angle sensor may be bad, cam timing may be off.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

did you check the fuel pump?


----------

